# Avital 3100 alarm install questions



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

Vehicle: 1992 Toyota Tercel
Alarm: Avital 3100

I'd like to add a hood pin, trunk pin, window break sensor and backup battery.
Is this diagram correct?


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes it's correct.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

blue wire on the 506t needs to tie in with the hood, trunk and 520t, not the orange wire from the 3100.

four diodes and you'll be fine.


----------



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

kwhitelaw said:


> blue wire on the 506t needs to tie in with the hood, trunk and 520t, not the orange wire from the 3100.
> 
> four diodes and you'll be fine.


will do!

Out of curiosity, what actually gets connected to the orange and blue/white wire?

Also, I plan on adding a Piezo siren in the interior. Is this diagram correct?


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

orange wire typically goes to starter kill but your's is internal. 

if you had a window module, you would hook it up to the orange wire to roll the windows up upon arming the alarm.

you mean white/blue? its channel 3 aux, used for window module or some other function.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

kwhitelaw said:


> blue wire on the 506t needs to tie in with the hood, trunk and 520t, not the orange wire from the 3100.
> 
> four diodes and you'll be fine.


****ted on. this is correct to confirm..


----------

